# Easter Hike...



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Took advantage of some clear dry weather on Good Friday and took a hike up into the hills with some friends and a few of their pups. 8)

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-8tsC7gr/0/XL/i-8tsC7gr-XL.jpg

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-tRs2whK/0/L/i-tRs2whK-L.jpg

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-8wVRz9C/0/L/i-8wVRz9C-L.jpg

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-MDb8d8r/0/L/i-MDb8d8r-L.jpg

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-jGbw2cf/0/L/i-jGbw2cf-L.jpg

Hobbsy


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Lovely pictures Hobbsy. Where were you? Looks very cold.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hotm,

Pictures taken Brecon Beacons, Pen-Y-Fan is the peak in the background of shot#1.

Not too cold, minus 4 down to minus10 with wind chill 
Warm enough if you all keep going until sandwich break and a hot oxo from the flask 

The two ten year old lads did very well that day covering about 10 miles in five hours!!!
The 'x box' couldn't put a 'glow' on their faces like a good walk can


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Just came back from an Easter Viz Whizz in the SF Bay Area with a dozen Vizsla lovers. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/03/easter-viz-whizz-sf-bay-area.html


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

Two day hike though Shenandoah over the weekend : )


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks like Spring is taking its time in some parts of the world. 

But looking at the pictures, the dogs and folks look up to it.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - RBD - I look forward to spring - the down side is PIKE hunts early fall to early spring - this is his season - I never get cold in the field - PIKE's nose holds all day - I could neVer be a snow bunny(bird) - if global warming is true ? - I would fight to keep a season that shows what PIKE was bred 4 - as the temperature goes up - you have to V so carefull of what the pup is doing !!!!!!


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

RBD, Sure wish I lived closer to the bay area and could join you, and others, on your Viz Whizz walks. 

RT


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Hotm,
> 
> Pictures taken Brecon Beacons, Pen-Y-Fan is the peak in the background of shot#1.
> 
> ...


 Those photos are just brill Hobbsy...is that a couple of Weimaraner in the last photo...I owned one for 11 years,,fantastic breed..


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Well spotted Darcy,
Three Weimy's, two brothers Blue & Silver ages 5yrs and a young bitch called Darcy aged 3yrs 
Totally different natures to my two, all in there own little 'bubbles', very rangey and very hunt driven all of them!
They all get on well with each other when we are all out, I will say that the Weimy's tend to stand up to the cold weather a bit better than my two V's.

Hobbsy


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

That just looked like such a great time .....you are so lucky Hobbbsy, it always makes me sad to see the Weimaraner its amazing how much an impact something with 4 legs can make on your life..saying all that I wouldn't swap my Vizsla for anything....


----------

